# Lest we forget Remembrance Day 2022



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)

To all who have served and all who currently serve in the name of freedom, justice and human rights. 

Thank you for your service.

Yours aye

Sailor Second Class Del Mar
RCN - DND


----------

